# next stop - César Franck



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Franck - Variations Symphoniques*

*My performance of a piece which is not well-known at all but still very beautiful - and very very SAD. I remember that, when I listened to this for the first time, I was impressed at how, with the way the piano is used at the beginning, even major chords sound sad. Think about that for a second!

This was played at the 12th Soirée des Grands Amateurs de piano at the Opéra Comique in Paris, with the Orchestre de la Garde Républicaine, conducted by the amazing François Boulanger*

I really like this performance. It may not be the greatest artistic or emotional painting, but a clean and honist interpretation. Great talent!
Fine, sensitive orchestra.
The work in itself is a gem!

youtube comments

*It is truly amazing seeing you play with an orchestra! Wish one could have been there! =3 Was this the first time playing with a full orchestra? Great piece you are playing! I have to listen to more of Cesar Franck.

This.... was insanely fantastic. I have no words about how much I loved this.

This is amazing! I loved watching every second of this (though I'm not sure if it's me but it froze in some parts.) Say, were you the youngest there?*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Stephen Hough plays Prélude, Choral et Fugue by César Franck*

*César Franck
Prélude, Choral et Fugue

Stephen Hough - piano
Location: Louvre Auditorium (Paris, France)*

Beautiful piano music, and I love the interpretation. Hough paints out a landskape with a lot of melancoly and yearning, but in my ears and body, also mature comfort.

youtube comments

*Stephen Hough is a very good pianist.
Excellent performance!

I will bet Franck didn't play it this well.....!!!!

A highly authoritative account of this masterpiece. Hough never fails to impress.

Ther is a big mistake. This piece is not from Cesar Franck but rather from Frederic Chopin!

So cold, so full of feelings..... love it!....*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Cesar Franck, Violin Sonata - Nikita Boriso-Glebsky, Dana Protopopescu*

*Cesar Franck Violine Sonata in A Major (compete) violin - Nikita Boriso-Glebsky, piano - Dana Protopopescu*

Great violin interpretation! Very emotional, sensitive and colourfull. Fine piano accompagnement and co-play.
The sonata is one of my favourites.

youtube comments

*Superb! Passionate but direct, not mannered.﻿

Thank you!!! - finally a recording that does not aim to make any superflouos effect such as the Repim-Lugansky or the Joshua Bell-like interpretations do (all the time) - but it is straight, cantabile, does not have forced tempo changes and tradition-keeping *********, which do not come from the music.

The pianist is especially honest and playing so gorgeously*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*César Franck Symphony D minor Emmanuel Krivine Orch Nationale de France*

*César Franck Symphony D minor 
Emmanuel Krivine conducts Orchestre Nationale de France
Lento, Allegro ma non troppo 0:19
Allegretto 16:58
Finale, Allegro non troppo 27:18*

It is difficult to judge the performance since there are a lot of disturbings and errors concerned to the sound.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Cesar Franck Piano Quintet in f minor, Porshneva-Elisarov-Simakin-Berezin-Kandinskaya*

*March 10, 2012. Concert Hall of Academic Music College at Moscow State Conservatory.
Cesar Franck (1822-1890), Piano quintet in f minor.
I. Molto moderato quasi lento
II. Lento, con moto sentimento
III. Allegro non troppo, ma con fuoco

Tatiana Porshneva - violin
Semyon Elisarov - violin
Alexei Simakin - viola
Andrei Berezin - cello
Irina Kandinskaya - piano*

Not good sound, but a fresh, emphatic and ernergic performance.

youtube comments

*BRILLIANT !﻿

Tatiana Porsheneva, einfach fantastisch!!!﻿

красивый*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Peter Pan from Milwaukee Ballet | Program |*

*Artistic Director Michael Pink's adaptation of J.M. Barrie's most famous work is performed by the Milwaukee Ballet. This production, taped at the Marcus Center for the Arts in Milwaukee, brings to life Peter Pan, Tinker Bell and many of the notable characters, including a larger than life alligator that crawls along the orchestra pit. (Recorded 2012)[/COLOR*

I did not watch all, but will do it when I am in the mood, because this looks promising! Sweet, playfull, joyfull, adventurous and entertaining; its not a bad idea for some evening amusement. I like to think that I have kept a big room in my heart for an everlasting child.
The music is fresh, creative, enjoyable, and very suitable for the story. I like it very much.
I googled a bit, and found it to be made by the british composer Philip Feeney.

youtube comments

*that was one of the best hours of my life
everyone looks like they put so much time and effort into the costumes and dancing.﻿

absolutely wonderful performance!﻿*


----------

